# West Central Minnesota Retriever Club 2014 Summer Field Trial



## MYO222 (Aug 18, 2012)

Any news or updates?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd Series
1,2,3,7,8,9,10,11,14,17,19,22,25,27,28,30,31,33,34,40,41,42,49,50,52,55,57,59,
63,64,65,67,71,72,73,74,75,82,83,85,86

41 Total


----------



## Folsomsdogs (Feb 9, 2012)

Any results for qualifying?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the Landblind 
3,4,6,7,8,10,12,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,37,39,41,43,44,46,48,50

30 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,8,10,11,17,25,27,28,30,33,34,40,42,49,50,64,65,71,73,74,75,82,83,85,86

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,6,7,8,14,15,18,21,22,27,28,29,30,31,35,37,39,43,44,46

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#17 Frosty O/H Jeff Lyons
2nd-#25 Hope H/Rick Stawski O/Tom Fait
3rd-#24 Travis O/H Sherry McClure
4th-#30 Rhage O/H Tom Ford
RJ-#13 Ruff H/Steve Blythe O/ Duane Schuur
JAMS- 1,7

Congrats to All !!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh wow!
Frosty, (FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman x Princeton's Katy Did it) won the Derby. His first, with 32 dogs! How cool is that? Really speaks to the value of getting your pups in the right folks hands. Kudos to Jeff Lyons, Lyn Yelton and Bruce Curtis!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,8,10,11,27,34,40,49,74,82,85,86

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

7,14,27,28,29,30,31,39,43,44

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#2 Dixie H/Danny Farmer O/Carol Huddleston
2nd-#10 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla 
3rd-#86 Zoe H/Danny Farmer O/Hank and Lind Knoblauch
4th-#34 Roper H/Danny Farmer O/Milton and Sherry McClure
RJ-#40 
JAMS- 11,27,85,86

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#39 Chase O/H Susanna Kilty
2nd-#7 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#31 Canaille O/H Lee Jolley
4th-#43 Dealer O/H Vern Hasenbank
RJ-#30 Tug O/H Sol Semmler

JAMS- 14,28

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who finished!

Brenda, thank you very much for the updates!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to all finishers.
Huge props to Danny & the Huddleston"s on the OPEN win with Dixie


----------



## Jhuddleston (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Marc We are super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jhuddleston said:


> Thanks Marc We are super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As well you should be
Congrats and continued good luck to Dixie, you and Carol
As Mr Danny said, your little dog is now a BIG dog


----------

